# Blind Mother Gets to See Her New Born Baby



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2015)

This is the first baby she's ever seen, read more and see the video. http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/donated-eyewear-allows-blind-mother-see-newborn-baby/


----------

